# Where to Shore/Wade fish in West Pensacola



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got into fishing recently, and I bought a pair of chest waders, but I have NO idea on where to go fishing. My Dad is coming in next week and wants to fish, but where can I fish from the shoreline/wading in West Pensacola? I got skunked today fishing Perdido Bay near the Lillian Bridge. I dont know about the 3 mile pier since there are so many people and its kind of far away. Any ideas in the W Pensacola area or Perdido Key area? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you should look into johnsons beach, and big lagoon state park. Both are between perdido and west pensacola.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Big Lagoon is great for wading. Just go to the very end of the park, and use the boardwalks to get out to the water. If you wade out 300-400ft you can get to the edge of the channel, and fish the holes, which should be holding some fish. 

http://binged.it/QZJDlN


----------



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys! I plan on going out to Big Lagoon this weekend... What sort of rig should I be using? I caught a juvenile red on a gulp ripple mullet two weeks ago in big lagoon, but the pinfish kept stealing my live shrimp. Ive also tried the Redfish Magic lure, some jigs with gulp shrimp (red with chart tails), and some bucktails with no luck. Its getting frustrating haha


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Keep an eye out for bull sharks in Big Lagoon. Wading out that far can have consequences. 

Go out to the east beach on the state side of BL and climb the tower. From there you can see some of the deeper areas and flats to wade. 

A


----------

